# PFury Characteristic



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Out of every member, who do you think is the most funniest, weirdest, gheyest, sarcastic, non-sense, respected, informative, psychotic, seductive..etc???

This should be fun


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I may be the most nonsensical.

Xenon is probably the most respected(fearedIZE])

Please don't give me a warning for that


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

bobme is definately the gayest


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Out of every member, who do you think is the most funniest, weirdest, gheyest, sarcastic, non-sense, respected, informative, psychotic..etc???
> 
> This should be fun


 funniest = ummmm, open for debate - is any of you funny?
weirdest = Kumbria Queens
gheyest = bobme
sarcastic = Neo
non-sense = whoever argued a pacu was a piranha
respected = Frank
informative = the mods/admin/senior members and the piranha expert aquarists
psychotic = MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lets just say La Loca explains it for me...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, im none of the above


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Aug 15 2003, 12:53 AM
> damn, im none of the above


you could be the fastest nitro.


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

most respected: Don


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

best looking-toffee lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great drinking buddy-raf...much props to innes to


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Grinch- Bobme


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> bobme is definately the gayest


 LoL looks like everyone seem to agree on something. Hey BoBme congrats youve won the ghayest award!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

*sigh* I made none of the above.

Well I like to nominate myself as the biggest a$$hole in the buy/sell forum. HaHaHa, NO MORE SNAKEHEADS FOR ANYONE!!! LoL

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> *sigh* I made none of the above.
> 
> Well I like to nominate myself as the biggest a$$hole in the buy/sell forum. HaHaHa, NO MORE SNAKEHEADS FOR ANYONE!!! LoL
> 
> ~Dj


 I know huh! i Vote DJ as the buy/sell asshole! How many thread have you closed alreayd concerning SH? 3? 5?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

More then I would have liked to, but them are the rules. Learn 'em and Love 'em...

InSinUAsian=D*ck/A$$ in the buy/sell forum. I like the sound of that.

~Dj


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

YAY! i was voted best gay man, and the best grinch


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> YAY! i was voted best gay man, and the best grinch


 you were voted the GAYEST - not the best Gay man :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

InSinUAsian said:


> *sigh* I made none of the above.
> 
> Well I like to nominate myself as the biggest a$$hole in the buy/sell forum. HaHaHa, NO MORE SNAKEHEADS FOR ANYONE!!! LoL
> 
> ~Dj


Its a hard job, but somebodies gotta do it!

My Supurlatives:

BOBME - gayest









INNES, RHOMZILLA, PACK, MS_NATT - most loyal (I know I know, there are others)

DONH, PIRANHAHUT, HASTATUS - most respected smartie pants









P45 - biggest a-hole (but a funny one)









P45 - most funny

AZ, Thourougbred - most unaccomplished english majors (translation: cant spell worth sh*t)

B. SCOTT, ASH, GEORGE - Coolest dealers










MARCO - worst sign writer evAr. (his spaghetti sucks too)









SIR NATE - most misunderstood









JUDAZZZ - most stoned

NEOPLASIA - most canadian :drevil:

PCROSE - most caring









O SNAP ITS ERIC - most impulsive

DEATH IN #'s - most welcoming to newbs









PIRANHA13 - youngest

BDKING - most obsessed with hybrids

FISHMAN2 - most missed.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> InSinUAsian said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* I made none of the above.
> ...


 sounds about right...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im just me. they guy with the strong opinions


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Black Piranha said:


> im just me. they guy with the strong opinions


 and the big f'n house!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to be under most loyal


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I want to be under most loyal


 No! No soup for you!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

gyeah! i got most implusive! Whatever happen to fishman2.

A bum writes a better sign than marco hahaha. predtoy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe, you said toy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> hehe, you said toy.


 lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

predtoy


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > im just me. they guy with the strong opinions
> ...


hey. my house has to hold my family. my dad. my mom. a 16 year old son (me). an 11 year old sister, and an 8 year old sister. 3 cats, a dog. and the fish. we need the room.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish said:


> I want to be under most loyal


 which is why I said I know there are others, there arent enough lines in a post to list all the loyal members!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be under most loyal
> ...


 hey, Nitro posted on KenCo's board today...that's not being very loyal :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 lol - well I got my own site and I was still on the list









also Nitro was on that site long before PFury was ever invented :nod:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Off with his head!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> hey, Nitro posted on KenCo's board today...that's not being very loyal :laugh:


What a waste of precious bits 'n' bytes...









btw: 


Xenon said:


> JUDAZZZ - most stoned


I like the sound of that








*_cough_*jealous*_cough_*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

run along to the local hash bar you lucky bastard!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

obviously you're not a golfer


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> InSinUAsian said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* I made none of the above.
> ...


 listen god damnit i can spell probably better than most of the people on here its just that i type with 2 fingers so i go kinda fast and damnit im not at work so i dont care about goin through what i just wrote cause most of u know what the hell i mean if i misspell a word









p.s. X= only member with a o-town poster on his celing to help him while hes having sex with sir nate lol

thoroughbred=sexiest,cutest,darkest lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > hey, Nitro posted on KenCo's board today...that's not being very loyal :laugh:
> ...


 nitro posted there cause he is KENCO..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

No Nitrofish is not Kenco - I like Nitrofish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh and Nitro posts on that site


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet I like my title, thanks mike!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pcrose said:


> sweet I like my title, thanks mike!


 do you love the naner man?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 yea and it wasn't very positive either, I was just courious if he still sold fish. and hey, how did you know, lol. I was ready to post my pasword so everyone can mess around with my account, but the password is the same as all my other passwords :sad: and I can't figure out how to change it. I someone knows how to change it, the accouts your to mess with.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Oh and Nitro posts on that site


 ya I know, that sites a joke, but your posts are still on page one innes and judazzz :rasp: .

ill be p-furys most generous.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

innes and judazz at kenco's piranha board


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> sweet I like my title, thanks mike!


 no one gave that title ..thats just one of the levels


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Nitro posts on that site
> ...


 No offense to anyone that likes that site...but it looks like it was put together cheaply.









Judazzz your avatar is a classic!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> listen god damnit i can spell probably better than most of the people on here its just that i type with 2 fingers so i go kinda fast and damnit im not at work so i dont care about goin through what i just wrote cause most of u know what the hell i mean if i misspell a word


 Here, you forgot something from this post:

....,..,.,,,.,,,...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hrrrm where is the most seductive person? lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Markosaur said:


> hrrrm where is the most seductive person? lol


 Nate.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> innes and judazz at kenco's piranha board










back in the day









I guess my advice is much the same, but my take on the differant sites it totally changed now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > hrrrm where is the most seductive person? lol
> ...










classic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


I asked Kenco to remove my posts, but he told me to go f myself, so I guess I'll be tainted forever... :sad:










Karen, that avatar is sweet, eh :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

btw: Mike forgot one person in his list:

GROSSE GURKE - most ancient


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 yeah, I want my posts removed also - do you think he would?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Since he kicked you out, I think he'd be more than happy to remove your contribution to KenCo...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

he didnt kick me out, I persuaded him to ban me by the content of my posts - lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Hey its back!! I was starting to miss the ol' Itchy and Scratchy hammering duel!









BTW, from the looks of it if he removed both of your guys' post his board would pretty much be bare bones...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

bones?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> bones?


 Why must you take things from the literal sense?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

he is thinking of boners, not bones


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BTW, from the looks of it if he removed both of your guys' post his board would pretty much be bare bones...


 Ya, really


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

the question is what were you doing there in the first place lahot?:rasp:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

luxsey said:


> the question is what were you doing there in the first place lahot?:rasp:


I only know of 4 sites with Piranha boards, it's the worst, but you check to see if there's anything new posted.

and without KenCo's awful board, there's at least 4 members here who might not know about P-Fury...which is all that matters now :nod:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Lahot said:


> luxsey said:
> 
> 
> > the question is what were you doing there in the first place lahot?:rasp:
> ...


 true, its how I found out about piranha fury and predatoryfish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i little off topic from the original thread but i checked the kenco board on the link posted and this is what judazzz posted about us the uk piranha club

quote

There's even a private section for British (and other European members), about 10 people in total, hosted by the UK piranha club (you probably heard from them on pfish; their website is: www.piranhaclub.co.uk), AND THOSE ARE ALL REALLY NICE PEOPLE. Thier goal is importing rare species from the US into Europe, reducing/splitting costs because they order in bulk. If you're interested, you can pm nickg on pfish: he's always on the look-out for new members.

i highlighted the bit i wanted to show judazzz i can feel the love hahahahaha
i did not copy the other bit as it wasnt appropriate.

dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

luxsey said:


> the question is what were you doing there in the first place lahot?:rasp:


 Ok you really want to know?

well I have been keeping fish for years, I never used the net for info untill I got my piranhas, then in a website search I found Kencos site as the first suggestion I looked at so I joined, at first it looked like a new site, but I soon found that me & Nitrofish were the only regular members, then Judazzz returned, but still it sucked, but we chatted about piranhas between ourselves, but then one day SMTT came along and told us about this site, shortly after I was banned and moved over to PFury, but it was only through Kencos site I found PFish, and slightly later PFury









Kenco himself sucks donkey balls when he has the chance


----------

